# Gợi ý 10 màu sơn ấn tượng cho căn phòng ngủ



## Langkietnhi

Trang trí phòng ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của bạn.Bạn đang bâng khuâng không biết lựa chọn màu sơn gì cho phòng ngủ của mình, vừa mới lạ, vừa hiện đại nhưng phải thể hiện được cá tính riêng của bản thân. Vậy thì bạn hãy tham khảo ngay 10 màu sơn ấn tượng cho căn phòng ngủ theo xu hướng mới nhất năm 2019 hiện nay để theo kịp thời đại và mang lại cho gia đình sự tận hưởng mới lạ và ấm cúng nhé!

*1. Màu xanh lam ngọc*
Đây là một trong những màu pastel được yêu thích nhất và đang là xu hướng của nhiều thiết kế phòng ngủ hiện nay. Khác với vẻ mộc mạc của màu xanh lam đơn thuần ngày xưa, xanh lam ngọc pha chút gam màu nhẹ nhàng, tươi sáng và không kém phần hiện đại. Đối với những không gian hẹp, màu này sẽ là giải pháp tạo nên cảm giác thoáng rộng và tươi mát.

_




Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com_​
*2. Màu xanh rêu*
Màu xanh rêu khá lạ lẫm và độc đáo, hơi trầm so với tông màu xanh lá bình thường, nhưng lại khá hiện đại, phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi từ trẻ nhỏ, người lớn hoặc dành cho cả người già đều được. Kết hợp với tông màu này là những vật dụng có sắc thái trầm nóng như nâu đỏ, cam đất hay vàng đất. những tấm nệm, chăn, drap màu trắng sẽ tôn lên vẻ nổi bật và ấm cúng cho căn phòng xanh rêu này.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Màu trắng tinh khiết*
Gam màu trắng đã không còn xa lạ trong thiết kế phòng ốc, nhưng không vì vậy mà nó trở nên quê mùa bởi sự tinh tế và sang trọng theo khuynh hướng hiện đại châu Âu phù hợp với nhiều không gian và phong cách thiết kế phòng. Nếu bạn biết cách phối hợp với một số đồ trang trí nội thất thì phòng ngủ sẽ trở nên cá tính hơn, đẳng cấp hơn chứ không đơn điệu một màu trắng thuần nữa. Ngoài ra, gam màu trắng cũng hỗ trợ tốt cho giấc ngủ, mang đến cảm giác bồng bềnh và dễ chịu khi ngủ.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*4. Màu hồng pastel*
Mang một làn gió ngọt ngào và lãng mạn cho căn phòng, màu hồng pastel đang được ưa chuộng bởi nhiều người, từ bé gái, các chị em độ tuổi thanh xuân đến các cặp đôi vợ chồng đều yêu thích sự nhẹ nhàng và dễ thương này. Không sến súa như màu hồng đậm, hồng pastel ẩn chứa một sự thanh thoát và hiện đại, giúp bạn dễ ngủ và tinh thần luôn dễ chịu.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*5. Màu xanh lá mạ*
Màu xanh lá mạ được đánh giá là màu sắc tốt cho thị giác và sức khỏe, gam màu này mang lại cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên, mát mẻ, giảm căng thẳng và áp lực sau một ngày dài làm việc. Đây là xu hướng mới nhất trong top những màu sơn tường đẹp và được nhiều người sử dụng cho cả phòng khách, phòng bếp.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*6. Màu xanh dương đậm*
Một màu sắc gam trầm lạnh xua tan hoàn toàn cái nóng bức bên ngoài, màu xanh dương đậm mang một thần thái nghệ thuật hiện đại và huyền bí, phù hợp với các bạn nam thích sự trầm lặng nhưng không kém phần mạnh mẽ. Gam màu này cũng tạo cho căn phòng một cảm giác sạch sẽ, gọn gàng và dễ ngủ.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*7. Màu cam đất*
Màu cam đất sở hữu sự ấm áp, mộc mạc và thân thuộc cho căn phòng, đồng thời cũng thể hiện sự phá cách trong tính cách của chủ nhân, trẻ trung và năng động. Gam màu này phù hợp với những đồ dùng nội thất đơn giản hoặc có họa tiết mộc mạc, cổ điển sẽ tôn lên vẻ đẹp và sự sang trọng trong thiết kế.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*8. Màu vàng ấm*
Đây cũng là một gam màu nằm trong nhóm những màu sắc pastel hiện đại trong xu hướng những năm gần đây. Khác với sự chói chang của vàng chanh, vàng pastel mang lại sự ấm cúng và tràn đầy năng lượng, phù hợp cho những bạn trẻ thích sự nổi trội và khác biệt. Nếu biết cách phối đồ dùng nội thất, căn phòng sẽ rất nổi bật và thu hút, không kém cạnh các căn phòng sang trọng như resort hay homestay đâu nhé.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*9. Màu nâu trầm*
Sự thu hút đến từ gam màu nâu trầm tối là nét sang trọng, đẳng cấp khác biệt, thường dành cho những chủ nhân yêu thích sự trang trọng nhưng ấm cúng và cổ điển. Nội thất đi cùng thường có gam màu tương phản hơn, sáng hơn để làm nổi bật và là điểm nhấn cho căn phòng.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*10. Màu xám khói*
Gam màu xám khá trung tính, ôn hòa nên rất dễ dàng kết hợp với nhiều sắc thái khác nhau, tỏa ra nét sang trọng và tinh tế cho căn phòng. Tông màu ghi này không tối tăm như màu đen hay nhạt nhòa như màu xám ghi, có khả năng lan truyền cảm hứng và giảm áp lực trong công việc cũng như cuộc sống.





Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
Hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp cho các bạn nhận biết được gam màu sơn tường mà mình yêu thích, thể hiện được tính cách con người bạn cũng như mang lại sự dịu dàng cho những giấc ngủ êm đềm!


----------



## Tu Anh

Langkietnhi nói:


> Trang trí phòng ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của bạn.Bạn đang bâng khuâng không biết lựa chọn màu sơn gì cho phòng ngủ của mình, vừa mới lạ, vừa hiện đại nhưng phải thể hiện được cá tính riêng của bản thân. Vậy thì bạn hãy tham khảo ngay 10 màu sơn ấn tượng cho căn phòng ngủ theo xu hướng mới nhất năm 2019 hiện nay để theo kịp thời đại và mang lại cho gia đình sự tận hưởng mới lạ và ấm cúng nhé!
> 
> *1. Màu xanh lam ngọc*
> Đây là một trong những màu pastel được yêu thích nhất và đang là xu hướng của nhiều thiết kế phòng ngủ hiện nay. Khác với vẻ mộc mạc của màu xanh lam đơn thuần ngày xưa, xanh lam ngọc pha chút gam màu nhẹ nhàng, tươi sáng và không kém phần hiện đại. Đối với những không gian hẹp, màu này sẽ là giải pháp tạo nên cảm giác thoáng rộng và tươi mát.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com_​
> *2. Màu xanh rêu*
> Màu xanh rêu khá lạ lẫm và độc đáo, hơi trầm so với tông màu xanh lá bình thường, nhưng lại khá hiện đại, phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi từ trẻ nhỏ, người lớn hoặc dành cho cả người già đều được. Kết hợp với tông màu này là những vật dụng có sắc thái trầm nóng như nâu đỏ, cam đất hay vàng đất. những tấm nệm, chăn, drap màu trắng sẽ tôn lên vẻ nổi bật và ấm cúng cho căn phòng xanh rêu này.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *3. Màu trắng tinh khiết*
> Gam màu trắng đã không còn xa lạ trong thiết kế phòng ốc, nhưng không vì vậy mà nó trở nên quê mùa bởi sự tinh tế và sang trọng theo khuynh hướng hiện đại châu Âu phù hợp với nhiều không gian và phong cách thiết kế phòng. Nếu bạn biết cách phối hợp với một số đồ trang trí nội thất thì phòng ngủ sẽ trở nên cá tính hơn, đẳng cấp hơn chứ không đơn điệu một màu trắng thuần nữa. Ngoài ra, gam màu trắng cũng hỗ trợ tốt cho giấc ngủ, mang đến cảm giác bồng bềnh và dễ chịu khi ngủ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *4. Màu hồng pastel*
> Mang một làn gió ngọt ngào và lãng mạn cho căn phòng, màu hồng pastel đang được ưa chuộng bởi nhiều người, từ bé gái, các chị em độ tuổi thanh xuân đến các cặp đôi vợ chồng đều yêu thích sự nhẹ nhàng và dễ thương này. Không sến súa như màu hồng đậm, hồng pastel ẩn chứa một sự thanh thoát và hiện đại, giúp bạn dễ ngủ và tinh thần luôn dễ chịu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *5. Màu xanh lá mạ*
> Màu xanh lá mạ được đánh giá là màu sắc tốt cho thị giác và sức khỏe, gam màu này mang lại cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên, mát mẻ, giảm căng thẳng và áp lực sau một ngày dài làm việc. Đây là xu hướng mới nhất trong top những màu sơn tường đẹp và được nhiều người sử dụng cho cả phòng khách, phòng bếp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *6. Màu xanh dương đậm*
> Một màu sắc gam trầm lạnh xua tan hoàn toàn cái nóng bức bên ngoài, màu xanh dương đậm mang một thần thái nghệ thuật hiện đại và huyền bí, phù hợp với các bạn nam thích sự trầm lặng nhưng không kém phần mạnh mẽ. Gam màu này cũng tạo cho căn phòng một cảm giác sạch sẽ, gọn gàng và dễ ngủ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *7. Màu cam đất*
> Màu cam đất sở hữu sự ấm áp, mộc mạc và thân thuộc cho căn phòng, đồng thời cũng thể hiện sự phá cách trong tính cách của chủ nhân, trẻ trung và năng động. Gam màu này phù hợp với những đồ dùng nội thất đơn giản hoặc có họa tiết mộc mạc, cổ điển sẽ tôn lên vẻ đẹp và sự sang trọng trong thiết kế.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *8. Màu vàng ấm*
> Đây cũng là một gam màu nằm trong nhóm những màu sắc pastel hiện đại trong xu hướng những năm gần đây. Khác với sự chói chang của vàng chanh, vàng pastel mang lại sự ấm cúng và tràn đầy năng lượng, phù hợp cho những bạn trẻ thích sự nổi trội và khác biệt. Nếu biết cách phối đồ dùng nội thất, căn phòng sẽ rất nổi bật và thu hút, không kém cạnh các căn phòng sang trọng như resort hay homestay đâu nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *9. Màu nâu trầm*
> Sự thu hút đến từ gam màu nâu trầm tối là nét sang trọng, đẳng cấp khác biệt, thường dành cho những chủ nhân yêu thích sự trang trọng nhưng ấm cúng và cổ điển. Nội thất đi cùng thường có gam màu tương phản hơn, sáng hơn để làm nổi bật và là điểm nhấn cho căn phòng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *10. Màu xám khói*
> Gam màu xám khá trung tính, ôn hòa nên rất dễ dàng kết hợp với nhiều sắc thái khác nhau, tỏa ra nét sang trọng và tinh tế cho căn phòng. Tông màu ghi này không tối tăm như màu đen hay nhạt nhòa như màu xám ghi, có khả năng lan truyền cảm hứng và giảm áp lực trong công việc cũng như cuộc sống.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> Hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp cho các bạn nhận biết được gam màu sơn tường mà mình yêu thích, thể hiện được tính cách con người bạn cũng như mang lại sự dịu dàng cho những giấc ngủ êm đềm!





Langkietnhi nói:


> Trang trí phòng ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của bạn.Bạn đang bâng khuâng không biết lựa chọn màu sơn gì cho phòng ngủ của mình, vừa mới lạ, vừa hiện đại nhưng phải thể hiện được cá tính riêng của bản thân. Vậy thì bạn hãy tham khảo ngay 10 màu sơn ấn tượng cho căn phòng ngủ theo xu hướng mới nhất năm 2019 hiện nay để theo kịp thời đại và mang lại cho gia đình sự tận hưởng mới lạ và ấm cúng nhé!
> 
> *1. Màu xanh lam ngọc*
> Đây là một trong những màu pastel được yêu thích nhất và đang là xu hướng của nhiều thiết kế phòng ngủ hiện nay. Khác với vẻ mộc mạc của màu xanh lam đơn thuần ngày xưa, xanh lam ngọc pha chút gam màu nhẹ nhàng, tươi sáng và không kém phần hiện đại. Đối với những không gian hẹp, màu này sẽ là giải pháp tạo nên cảm giác thoáng rộng và tươi mát.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com_​
> *2. Màu xanh rêu*
> Màu xanh rêu khá lạ lẫm và độc đáo, hơi trầm so với tông màu xanh lá bình thường, nhưng lại khá hiện đại, phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi từ trẻ nhỏ, người lớn hoặc dành cho cả người già đều được. Kết hợp với tông màu này là những vật dụng có sắc thái trầm nóng như nâu đỏ, cam đất hay vàng đất. những tấm nệm, chăn, drap màu trắng sẽ tôn lên vẻ nổi bật và ấm cúng cho căn phòng xanh rêu này.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *3. Màu trắng tinh khiết*
> Gam màu trắng đã không còn xa lạ trong thiết kế phòng ốc, nhưng không vì vậy mà nó trở nên quê mùa bởi sự tinh tế và sang trọng theo khuynh hướng hiện đại châu Âu phù hợp với nhiều không gian và phong cách thiết kế phòng. Nếu bạn biết cách phối hợp với một số đồ trang trí nội thất thì phòng ngủ sẽ trở nên cá tính hơn, đẳng cấp hơn chứ không đơn điệu một màu trắng thuần nữa. Ngoài ra, gam màu trắng cũng hỗ trợ tốt cho giấc ngủ, mang đến cảm giác bồng bềnh và dễ chịu khi ngủ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *4. Màu hồng pastel*
> Mang một làn gió ngọt ngào và lãng mạn cho căn phòng, màu hồng pastel đang được ưa chuộng bởi nhiều người, từ bé gái, các chị em độ tuổi thanh xuân đến các cặp đôi vợ chồng đều yêu thích sự nhẹ nhàng và dễ thương này. Không sến súa như màu hồng đậm, hồng pastel ẩn chứa một sự thanh thoát và hiện đại, giúp bạn dễ ngủ và tinh thần luôn dễ chịu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *5. Màu xanh lá mạ*
> Màu xanh lá mạ được đánh giá là màu sắc tốt cho thị giác và sức khỏe, gam màu này mang lại cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên, mát mẻ, giảm căng thẳng và áp lực sau một ngày dài làm việc. Đây là xu hướng mới nhất trong top những màu sơn tường đẹp và được nhiều người sử dụng cho cả phòng khách, phòng bếp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *6. Màu xanh dương đậm*
> Một màu sắc gam trầm lạnh xua tan hoàn toàn cái nóng bức bên ngoài, màu xanh dương đậm mang một thần thái nghệ thuật hiện đại và huyền bí, phù hợp với các bạn nam thích sự trầm lặng nhưng không kém phần mạnh mẽ. Gam màu này cũng tạo cho căn phòng một cảm giác sạch sẽ, gọn gàng và dễ ngủ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *7. Màu cam đất*
> Màu cam đất sở hữu sự ấm áp, mộc mạc và thân thuộc cho căn phòng, đồng thời cũng thể hiện sự phá cách trong tính cách của chủ nhân, trẻ trung và năng động. Gam màu này phù hợp với những đồ dùng nội thất đơn giản hoặc có họa tiết mộc mạc, cổ điển sẽ tôn lên vẻ đẹp và sự sang trọng trong thiết kế.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *8. Màu vàng ấm*
> Đây cũng là một gam màu nằm trong nhóm những màu sắc pastel hiện đại trong xu hướng những năm gần đây. Khác với sự chói chang của vàng chanh, vàng pastel mang lại sự ấm cúng và tràn đầy năng lượng, phù hợp cho những bạn trẻ thích sự nổi trội và khác biệt. Nếu biết cách phối đồ dùng nội thất, căn phòng sẽ rất nổi bật và thu hút, không kém cạnh các căn phòng sang trọng như resort hay homestay đâu nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *9. Màu nâu trầm*
> Sự thu hút đến từ gam màu nâu trầm tối là nét sang trọng, đẳng cấp khác biệt, thường dành cho những chủ nhân yêu thích sự trang trọng nhưng ấm cúng và cổ điển. Nội thất đi cùng thường có gam màu tương phản hơn, sáng hơn để làm nổi bật và là điểm nhấn cho căn phòng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> *10. Màu xám khói*
> Gam màu xám khá trung tính, ôn hòa nên rất dễ dàng kết hợp với nhiều sắc thái khác nhau, tỏa ra nét sang trọng và tinh tế cho căn phòng. Tông màu ghi này không tối tăm như màu đen hay nhạt nhòa như màu xám ghi, có khả năng lan truyền cảm hứng và giảm áp lực trong công việc cũng như cuộc sống.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gợi Ý 10 Màu Sơn Ấn Tượng Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
> Hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp cho các bạn nhận biết được gam màu sơn tường mà mình yêu thích, thể hiện được tính cách con người bạn cũng như mang lại sự dịu dàng cho những giấc ngủ êm đềm!


Bài viết rất hay


----------



## Langkietnhi

Tu Anh nói:


> Bài viết rất hay


cám ơn bạn


----------

